# Moving from the Warrington to spain.



## samuaaal (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi,

Im Sam, 21 from Warrington and moving to spain 7/12/2010 to live with my uncle in Mijas Costa. Im currently searching for a job via the internet / phone but no luck as yet. I have spent the last 5 years of my life in the army. I am just looking for a year or two out and would like to work in bar / pub / club. I have tried the sur in english but it seems to just be for telesales and 18+girls and I dont seem to fit the bill.

I have driving licences which include;

B - car
C - HGV
H - tracks

It would have to be a last resort kinda thing to go into driving again but if it came to it i would. I just gained an apprenticeship in Engineering (mechanical) but im not too sure if a non spanish speaking guy would be considered into a job that needs that.

If anyone has heard of any bar jobs going in Fuengirola / Mijas costa / benalmadina could you please contact me? 

If anyone has any input please let me know / advise me what i should do. I am currently set up for accom.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Sorry too be the bearer of bad news but everyone on this forum will say the same thing - there just isn't any casual work going. Unemployment in Andalucia is nearly 30% and to get bar work etc it's a really case of who you know. Does your uncle have any contacts?

Because you don't speak Spanish you are restricted to working for British businesses, many of whom are packing up and going back to the UK, or worse, going bankrupt. Times are hard, visitor numbers are down and even businesses that are managing to keep their heads above water are shedding staff rather than taking them on.

Good luck anyway, even if you just come for an extended holiday!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

samuaaal said:


> Hi,
> 
> Im Sam, 21 from Warrington and moving to spain 7/12/2010 to live with my uncle in Mijas Costa. Im currently searching for a job via the internet / phone but no luck as yet. I have spent the last 5 years of my life in the army. I am just looking for a year or two out and would like to work in bar / pub / club. I have tried the sur in english but it seems to just be for telesales and 18+girls and I dont seem to fit the bill.
> 
> ...



I live in Benalmadena and the only jobs around here are telesales (poor pay or comission only, but at least dont always require spanish). Driving jobs as your last resort will be in very short supply! As for bar jobs, well its not the right season for those. A couple of bars in my local area have closed for the winter, so their staff will be out there looking for work too

Most work will require you to be fluent Spanish.

Advise as to what to do???? Either come over with enough money to last you for a good few months or postpone your trip til the economy picks up - not sure when that will be, the summer season would certainly be more sensible, altho even then??????? There is very high unemployment and there isnt the same benefit structure in Spain so the Spanish tend to take any work that will give them an income

Jo xxx


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

Constructive advice : 
- First of all get your CV in shape - set it out in the style and manner that is usual in Spain as this will show that you have done some preparation.
- Secondly, Make a list of all the Agencies to contact as soon as you are here. I honestly believe that you are wasting your time and theirs by sending out any application before you arrive in Spain - there are plenty of people searching for jobs and they just won't take you seriously. Just a few of the agencies include Wemploy, Recruitspain, Ambient jobs, Quad consultancy...
- Where else can you search for jobs ? - Online : Monster, Thinkspain, almost all the English Language Newspapers thesedays have a version that's readable online (again, I would not recommend quoting a UK tel no or address when you apply for the same reasons )


----------



## Nignoy (Jun 4, 2010)

wow that will be a change of life for you , from the doom and gloom of Orford , Dallam or Bewsey to sunny spain, hope you succeed with your escape to freedom, preparing yourself properly and doing your research is essential, many of us broke the strings of Bridgefoot and Bank park and explored the outside world, best of luck from an old warringtonian at the moment in aus , but soon to be in spain


----------



## samuaaal (Nov 17, 2010)

*...*

well this is how it went, got myself a few k's and moved in with my uncle, picked up 2 jobs in the first week

1-gardener/labourer in a villa in mijas
2-installer of an anti burglar/pest strips

this must be the perks of knowing people who live here already.

its going greatttt 

one more point, ive met about 10 ex SAS (lol) hardly likely!

Sam


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

samuaaal said:


> well this is how it went, got myself a few k's and moved in with my uncle, picked up 2 jobs in the first week
> 
> 1-gardener/labourer in a villa in mijas
> 2-installer of an anti burglar/pest strips
> ...


Well done!! Yes its definitely who you know for getting work, I hope you can keep it coming in. Yes there does seem to be a lot of ex SAS, millionaires, film producers here dfoesnt there - strange that!!?????? However, I've also met one or two lowly "poolcleaners" who live in huge luxurious villas with all the trimmings???????????

Spain does seem to be a place for folk to run to and re-invent themselves. Infuriating when all I want to do is enjoy living here, make genuine friends and I'm not interested in BS or crooks!

Jo xxxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

samuaaal said:


> well this is how it went, got myself a few k's and moved in with my uncle, picked up 2 jobs in the first week
> 
> 1-gardener/labourer in a villa in mijas
> 2-installer of an anti burglar/pest strips
> ...


Glad you've got what you wanted!

But remember to keep your head down - all those SAS guys!


----------



## samuaaal (Nov 17, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Glad you've got what you wanted!
> 
> But remember to keep your head down - all those SAS guys!


haha yeah, theres a few ex army guys who drink in my local who actually are genuine, furthermore i've just snapped the handle off the washing machine  noooo im in trouble now.


----------



## Nignoy (Jun 4, 2010)

Hope you are not having any withdrawall symptoms (Barley Mow pies and Bitter and Tonic)


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

samuaaal said:


> haha yeah, theres a few ex army guys who drink in my local who actually are genuine, furthermore i've just snapped the handle off the washing machine  noooo im in trouble now.


Well done!! Just shows what a determined person can achieve!!

S.A.S. is also a cycling term, it stands for Sore Arsee Syndrome

Hepa


----------



## samuaaal (Nov 17, 2010)

sorry 2 bring this old thread back up, anyone live in fuengi on here?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

samuaaal said:


> sorry 2 bring this old thread back up, anyone live in fuengi on here?



Quite a few of us live in Benal, Torremuelle/mijas area

Jo xxx


----------



## chrisnation (Mar 2, 2009)

The title of yr post says "Moving from the Warrington".

I thought that meant you were downing yr last pint and heading out of The Warrington Arms, Maida Vale. London.

No SAS there - but usually lots of has-been rock musos.

Well done in making things work for you


----------



## ronny333 (May 8, 2010)

chrisnation said:


> The title of yr post says "Moving from the Warrington".
> 
> I thought that meant you were downing yr last pint and heading out of The Warrington Arms, Maida Vale. London.
> 
> ...


Ha ha I used to live down the road from there before I moved to Brazil... good pub before it got taken over by Gordon.
Ben's Thai used to be amazing before it moved from the top floor... grate shame.


----------



## peepers (Jun 22, 2010)

*Income*

Just a quick point for you ,
I am about to leave the Army in Sep, and the ruling on pensions has changed for Armed Forces. gone are the days that you had to do a min of 12 years to get a half pension.
Because it is non contributable, what ever time you put in is worth something.
So go online and email the pensions dept , at Kentigern House , Glasgow. ask for a pension forecast. You have nothing to lose and it will be an extra income kicking in at 55 till death.
Also Join the british legion, ok i know there are loads of Ex this and thats about, but someone who was Ex Regiment wouldn't tell you. Unless they mean Salvation Army Seniors.


----------



## tam123 (May 23, 2011)

What a great thread. Love to hear about when things work out - gives me hope!!!


----------

